# Need Help with SpeedStream 2604 router



## George Quick (Nov 5, 2005)

A friend gave us this router, and we are trying to get it to work. I've followed the directions up to where the manual says to type in "http://192.168.254.254" which I assume is the address of the router itself.

This results in "The Page Cannot be Displayed" error.

The manual then says to "Ping" the address, which result in:



> C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator>ping 192.168.254.254
> 
> Pinging 192.168.254.254 with 32 bytes of data:
> 
> ...


The manual then says:



> If you can't connect
> If the Router does not respond, check the following:
> • The DSL/Cable Router is properly installed, LAN connection is OK, and it is
> powered ON. You can test the connection by using the "Ping" command:
> ...


And this is where I get confused. The Router seems to be properly configured. The Power, WAN and LAN lights are all ON, and the "Status" light is OFF (as it should be). And it connects to the Internet. (I am using it right now.)

So (from the above) the only other possibility is that this computer's IP Address is "out of range". I went to "TCP/IP Properties" and didn't know what to do from there.

The manual initially talks about "checking" the TCP/IP settings, but then goes into changing them. I tried to manually input there router's address here, and lost the connection to the internet, so I guess that was the wrong thing to do. Currently it connects to the internet using the "Obtain an IP address automatically" setting.

Although the machine does connect to the Internet, I need to get into the routers configuration settings because some pages (such as the ISP "Home Page" will not come up). Also it seems that the connection speed is significantly slower with the Router installed.

Any help would be greatly appreciated, & thanks in advance.

George.


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

You said you are able to connect to the Internet with one computer. Is this computer connected to the router as well? Can this computer ping the router?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what browser are you using,when i used this router i found i could only access it using ie
dynamically assigned is the correct setting unless you have a static ip address


----------



## George Quick (Nov 5, 2005)

*What I am using...*

Thanks for the response !

I am using:

IE 6.0
Win2000 Pro
SBCGlobal (Cable) Internet with a 
2-Wire Cable Modem (external)

At this point, there is only one computer installed on the network, but the whole point of installing a router was to install a second (or possibly third) computer.

I haven't seen any "dyanmic IP" switches or buttons, and I can't say if I am one of the other. But the manual seems to be pretty preoccupied with the issue, so I guess it is important.

How can I tell ?

If it helps, here is the output from "ipconfig /all":



> Windows 2000 IP Configuration
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help.

George.


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

Please don't "x" out your ipconfig. We need to see the numbers. You aren't in any danger, so trust us.

Also, I have that cable modem. It's a DSL modem, a NAT router, and a wireless base station all in one. You will have to make sure you disable any unnecessary configurations in your modem's config if you want it to work with your router (ie., you can't have both the router and modem running a DHCP server).


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Since you blanked out all the useful information in the IPCONFIG display, there's really not much advice we can offer.


----------



## George Quick (Nov 5, 2005)

*Oops*

Well I didn't think it would be particularly useful, and didn't want to risk posting information that would be "risky".





> Windows 2000 IP Configuration
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, the manual says the router's "default" ISP is "192.168.254.254".

Hope this helps.

George.


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

You have to put your 2wire modem into "Bridge Mode" so that it will not perform any routing functions. *Do this first before hooking up your router*

Go to http://172.16.0.1/tech/configuration.html and uncheck where it says "Enable Routing".

As for your router, try http://192.168.111.1 for your router's configuration.


----------



## George Quick (Nov 5, 2005)

*"Bridge Mode"*

I found the configuration page for the modem and unchecked the "Enable Routing". After that, I lost all internet function. Could not get "on-line", on the modem configuration page OR anywhere else.

Tried with the SpeedStream Router installed, and uninstalled, with automatic TCP/IP settings and a bunch of manually configured ones.

Is there anything else I can try ?


----------



## George Quick (Nov 5, 2005)

*Back to "Normal"...*

Well I re-installed the DSL software, and then had to call SCBGlobal Tech Support twice, but now the system is back to where it was when I started 9 hours ago.

I have the SpeedStream Router out of the system, and am connecting to the Internet straight through the DSL modem.

I still need help setting up the Router, but I am concerned that if I configure the Modem in "Bridge Mode", I will lose the internet connection again.

What is "bridge mode" ? Should enabling it cause the cable to stop functioning properly ?

Sincerely,

George.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you printed off the manual that is on the support cd
reset the router back to factory specs,read the manual and start again
i found it to be a very good router,i changed to get the adsl+2 speed as my modem would not handle the speed increase


----------



## George Quick (Nov 5, 2005)

*Don't Know How...*

Don't know how, but I got the thing to work, mostly.

This time I just hooked the router up, accepted that it would connect to the Internet and "lived with" my inability to connect to the "Router" (more on the word "router" in a bit...).

With one computer able to connect to the Internet throught the "router", I hooked up he second computer (an XP machine) to the "router" as well.

XP found the router, did whatever VooDoo it needed to do and connected to the Internet as well. Almost immediately.

So now the system is "fully functional", the only reservation being that I cannot navigate to the "router's" configuration settings.


Then I started looking at the (SGBGlobal) DSL modem's configuration settings and found several mentions of Router settings and it occured to me that the DSL Modem was functioning as the "Router" and not the Speedstream.

Is this correct ?


----------



## Resolution (Sep 17, 2005)

George Quick said:


> Then I started looking at the (SGBGlobal) DSL modem's configuration settings and found several mentions of Router settings and it occured to me that the DSL Modem was functioning as the "Router" and not the Speedstream.
> 
> Is this correct ?


Yeah. I kind of mentioned this twice already. :normal:


----------



## George Quick (Nov 5, 2005)

*Twice ?*

Well I guess I learned it pretty fast then, cause usually it takes 3 or 4 times for me to get it, LOL.

Now that it is "working" with the DSL Modem performing routing functions, I think I need to configure it so that the DSL modem is in "Bridge" mode and the Speedstream takes over the routing functions.

I was able to access the Speedstream's configuration settings by performing a "factory reset", which was clearly detailed in the Speedstream manual.
:sad: 

Like someone else said, but only once.

Could you please tell me (again, if necessary) How do I take the system to this configuration to having the router doing the routing ?

Once the modem is in Bridge Mode, then what ?

Thanks again & in advance.


George.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Connecting two SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address.

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!


----------



## George Quick (Nov 5, 2005)

*Trying to Learn the Language*

The system in configured with both computers in the network connected to the SpeedStream 2604, which is connected to an "HW1000" DSL modem.

That the DSL 1000HW modem is also a router is news to me, since it only has one input & one output. I assume that it has the ability to "route" signals from multiple computers while connected to the SpeedStream 2604, which has 4 inputs.

My intent is to set-up Port Forwarding on the system (somewhere), so that one of the computers will be able to use e-mule.

Given that both devices (the 1000HW modem & the SpeedStream 2604) are capable of performing routing functions, which of these would be best/easiest to be configured to enable Port Forwarding. Or (as I suspect) is the only option here to configure the Speedstream as the "primary" router and set-up the 1000HW modem in "bridge mode"?



> Configure the IP address of the secondary router to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router.


So for my application, and given my question above, which of the two devices (the HW1000 DSLmodem & the Speedstream 2604) is the "primary" router ?

Thanks for your patient efforts, and thanks in advance,


George.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I'm afraid this thread is coming to a close. We provide no help for P2P applications here. Since that's the reason for the configuration change, I'm closing this thread. You'll have to seek P2P help elsewhere.

In the future, please read the forum rules.


----------

